# Best guitar store and music school/studio in Mississauga



## XxJoeBlowxX (May 22, 2008)

Hey,

just wondering what is the best guitar store in Mississauga and toronto, and I'm talking about the selection, the prices, and the service

I also want to know whats the best place to learn guitar

addresses, phone numbers, store names websites are all appreciated

thanks a lot


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

LA Music in Port Credit is impressive. Selection is huge, prices seemed competitive and the staff were nice but not too "pushy" IMHO. There is also another store across the street, I think it is called the Guitar Centre. Very friendly folks and lots of nice gear. 


You can find their websites by using Google

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

Depends on what you're looking for. 12th Fret in Toronto is a great shop and also sells a good variety of used. The Guitar Shop in Mississauga is a nice little shop. Also, Cosmo Music in Richmond Hill has a lot of everything and yes, it's worth the drive...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Yes, L.A. Music gets a vote from me as one of the better Music Stores along with Long and McQuade. 

As for best place to learn to play the guitar, that's an individual choice but definitely not at one of the above places. One suggestion I would make is make sure whoever you do choose, teaches you to read music not just guitar tab and it's not very difficult to learn.


----------



## rbbambino (Oct 10, 2007)

+1 on the 12th fret. Best guitar shop. I say "shop" not "center" or "store", because they really do know what they are selling. I would also say -1 to Long and McQuade, because they don't.. at least in general. The 12th fret does have a large selection of good guitars. They also have some less expensive guitars, but they don't carry junk guitars like most of the other stores. 
I've been to L.A. Music and have purchased a guitar (Garrison) from them. They are okay for price and selection, but again they are a supermarket guitar store, so if that is what you like, they shop till you drop :smile:
I'd also say that "The Arts" on Eagle Street in Newmarket is worth a visit. They have a large selection across the price spectrum and have knowledgeable staff, but that might be out of your way.
I tend to agree with the previous post on teachers.. as in.. a guitar store sells guitars.. that is their priority.. The teachers are there to support the selling of guitars and to earn a living :smile: However, there is nothing wrong with trying teachers that a "good" guitar store (like the one mentioned above) might mention. If it doesn't work... Try another until you find the best fit for you.


----------

